# Mama is getting Parker!!



## Brandismom (Jun 25, 2006)

Mama will be picking up Parker on Sunday. He is an owner turn in. They adopted him six months ago and he is just not working out in their household. The family is gone all day long and Parker needs someone to give him a job, he's a very busy boy! Their nine year old samoyed is being tormented constantly by this very active fellow so mama and her director elected to take him back into rescue and find him a home that will give him the attention he needs. In the mean time me and Kadin will run his sox off!










They are heart broken that things didn't work out but mama promised them that we would find the perfect home for him.


----------



## Shastar (Nov 29, 2007)

He is so cute!!

I hope mama finds the perfect home for him.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

After reading all these stories, on DF, I feel incredibly lucky that we've never had a dog that doesn't mesh with the rest.

He's a beautiful boy.


----------

